# Overlook on the Hooch



## Dustin Pate (Jan 11, 2005)

I shot this picture Sunday while fishing. This is the area below Glovers Creek. Glovers is just around the bend in the very top of the photo. This is a spot just down the hill from our house that overlooks the river. Man it was nice this past weekend!


----------



## gabowman (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice pic. That river fishin' is something else. Another good reason to wish spring to hurry up.

GB


----------



## pendy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Nice pic.*

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Darn it Dustin,*

if you keep posting pic's like this one I'm gonna have layout of work and head to the Hooch.   

Al


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 12, 2005)

give me a pole!

Jim


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jan 12, 2005)

wont be long till them hybrids will be running up there.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 12, 2005)

Maddog that was one of the main reasons we were out. We had to cut and clean the bank down on the river. The weather we had this weekend gave us a good chance to get it done in nice weather. Now we can fish from the bank and bank the boat without having to walk through the summer growth.


----------



## striper commander (Jan 13, 2005)

*Is your house on a big ridge overlooking the river*

If your house is the one i am thinking about it has a field below it that runs beside a small creek or slough to the river. It is core of engineers land. Me and my cousin hunted near there this past season. Cousin actually talked to the person that lived in the house i am talking about one morning and the person told him that they had shot two does and were looking for them. That place is covered up in deer. We had a good season down there it is just hard going up that river in the fog.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 13, 2005)

Thats us. It was only one doe and we didn't find it. The rain couldn't have came at a worse time. How did yall end up doing?


----------



## Greg Pate (Jan 13, 2005)

Hard Work for no fish, made great pic tho! :


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 13, 2005)

Very few fish this weekend (crappie) but the big boys (hybrids) will be up soon enough!


----------



## striper commander (Jan 14, 2005)

*big buck in the hooch*

Hey dustin i was not there that day it was my cousin and one of our friends i had to work. We did not start hunting down there till the second week of rifle season. I wish i could of bowhunted over some of the acorns down there. We got several does and i saw one big buck up the river from your place running a doe and could not get a shot on it. Then on november 29th i hunted just up the river from your place and did not have any luck. Hunted till 10:30 and then went scouting around for some new places. I was coming back down the river and saw a  deer swimming for the bank i run up on him to check him out he was an easy 150 class 10 with two kickers off of each g2 to make him a twelve. He just swam up to the bank and put it in high gear this was at 11:22 am. So i am going to be spending a lot of time down there next year. How much land do ya'll have down there and do you only hunt around your house or do you go out in a boat to other spots this was my first season hunting down there can't wait till turkey season.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 14, 2005)

We usually only hunt aroung the house. . We have seen some other spots on the river that look like good spots but haven't yet checked them out. That might be the only time you ever see that big buck again I'll just say he's a ghost!


----------

